# Nissan!! but different cars



## yafayu (May 31, 2003)

These cars are introduced in Nissan, Taiwan. the taste is quite different from North American to Asian. well, Nissan is smart they release different car from country to country...

Nissan March
































Nissan Verita

















Nissan Sentra QG16DE QG18DE QR20DE































Nissan Cefiro VQ20DE	VQ30DE VQ35DE


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

damn.....that Cefiro looks like a Mercedes


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Damn, I'm jealous. Their 04 sentra actually looks good


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

Iwanna verita with a SR20DET


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

that 04 sentra is definitly better then ours, and with the2.0, good looks, a few mods...


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

wow that interior and exterior strip on the first is something else


----------



## yafayu (May 31, 2003)

but there is not 2-door for sentra in Taiwan..!!


blankgazex said:


> that 04 sentra is definitly better then ours, and with the2.0, good looks, a few mods...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

yafayu said:


> but there is not 2-door for sentra in Taiwan..!!


there is not a 2 door in the US either, so its not like we would be losing something...


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

nissmax88 said:


> Iwanna verita with a SR20DET


Right.... :loser:


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Hawkon said:


> Right.... :loser:


What's wrong with wanting an 1870 pound car with well over 200 hp?


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

fcsmotorsports said:


> What's wrong with wanting an 1870 pound car with well over 200 hp?


Well, I constantly dream of a peugeot partner (nfi what they're called over seas), with an engine from a 206 WRC car... Some things were never meant to be though :|


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

yeah, just expect when you come to a foreign country
especially Japan, you wont find any native nissans other than a few who share the same model under a different name (ie 300zx-fairlady z(zetto)
it seems nissan, toyota, honda all have about (I swear) 25ish models under their name
and that is in current production

there is this car called the nissan cube, ugly as sin, but everyone and their mother has one. the name says it all for the car


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Hmm cars I see everyday...nice pics though :thumbup:

I'd rather have a look at stock USDM Nissans


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

Dan-zig said:


> there is this car called the nissan cube, ugly as sin, but everyone and their mother has one. the name says it all for the car


Haha, yeah, think I've seen it. Looks like a fricken..... cube.
I still don't get it why they have different names on their models, though. And I thought my model was out of production, I found out a couple of years later that the model had been upgraded into another model. Wicked.

Nissan should start making series instead of giving their cars names and their version in how spacy the engine is...


----------

